# moleskin?



## mooregsd (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello all, 
I just tried using moleskin and tear mender on my pup (6 months) and it seems to be working great other than I'm not sure of the direction it makes her ears go at resting position(outward).Maybe I'm just over thinking it?? Has anyone every tried this method and had it work successfully? I don't want her to have bat dog ears after the moleskin is removed. Just wondering if there's anything I can do to assist them in the right direction


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I think it looks just fine. Her ears just look relaxed. If she was at attention, her ears would probably stand straight up like you're thinking of. Mine's ears look exactly like that when he's relaxed. When I say something or he sees something interesting, they perk right up straight. 

But if you're really worried, you could use some heavy card stock or foam to make a bridge that goes between her ears and pulls them a little closer together. Just attach either end of your ear "bridge" to each patch of moleskin at the distance you want her ears to be. It may feel a bit more irritating to her because it'll limit how much she can move her ears, so if you try it keep an eye on her so she doesn't just paw all of it off.


----------

